# Heidi Klum & Tom Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) - Having a Walk Boul St Honore during Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2019 2020 Paris Fashion Week (01.07.2019) 6x UH



## Mike150486 (2 Juli 2019)

​


----------



## Bowes (2 Juli 2019)

*Vielen Dank für die Heidi.*


----------



## gunnar86 (9 Juli 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2020)

ohne Tom wärs besser


----------

